
Ev Williams: Platform for everyone to speak freely doesn't make world better - mark-ruwt
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/05/20/technology/evan-williams-medium-twitter-internet.html?smid=tw-share&_r=0&referer=https://t.co/qWkEgTMz8z
======
cocktailpeanuts
I totally agree with how he thinks, but as for the execution... I think Medium
is the epitome of people creating provocative content just for the sake of
attention seeking.

It's almost like the whole site is the mix of self-promoters and activist
wannabes.

I don't think a business model change will fix that.

------
mark-ruwt
Condensing the quote into the title was hard--here it is in full:

“I thought once everybody could speak freely and exchange information and
ideas, the world is automatically going to be a better place,” Mr. Williams
says. “I was wrong about that.”

